# Free standing Tree House



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if there's any interest in this kind of project or not, its not exactly fine woodworking, but I thought maybe some of you would like to see something a little different. Anyways, here goes. I really didn't have any plans, just kinda thought it up in my head, not real sure how the finished product will look, but hopefully it'll look pretty cool. I started out by digging the holes with my tractor four feet deep for the 6x6's, they are 20 footer's (lots of fun setting 20 foot 6x6's with a 3yro as your only help). Here's the four poles set in concrete.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

There are many facets in woodworking - from "fine" to a bit more rough, and your "house" can be considered in that range. Hope to see some pics of the final build. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

The first board going in place. I work nights, so a lot of my work is done after dark.


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

When I was in 7th grade, we moved to a house that had a stilt tree house. My dad thought it was an eyesore but my siblings and I all loved it. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Quo Fan (Feb 15, 2015)

Impressive setting those posts solo.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I decided to make it two floors, first floor is in. I used 2x8's for the support beams and 2x6's for the floor joists, 5/4 was used for the decking. The X bracing is temporary, I plan on using 6x6's for the permanent bracing.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cool looking knot in one of the beams, kinda looks like a dog to me.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Second floor going in. Its just a shade above 16' off the ground, that's a 12' stepladder (on the ground).


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

My helper taking a snack break.


----------



## Slootman (Nov 25, 2015)

Memories. Worth every minute of your time. Go dad!


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Cool project. Looks great and major kudos to you for setting those posts solo, don't know if I could have done that. Make sure to build some good handrails that are at least to residential code to prevent the little ones from falling off. I've seen quite a sketchy bit in my time.

I'm anxious to see how this is going to turn out. Keep it coming...


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Access hatch to the top floor. I plan to put a fireman's pole in also, just not sure where yet.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hauling some wood with a trailer I built this past summer. I did a complete build thread on it here. http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?486331-Split-dovetailed-car-hauler&highlight=split If anyone's interested.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I set a couple of 4x4's and added a landing for the stairs, also poured a small pad to anchor the bottom, it's below grade so it won't be seen. I also got the bottom railing in, I spaced them 3 & 1/2"s apart. Got a couple of the permanent 6x6 braces installed also. I had to be careful and leave enough room to get my small back hoe under them to get to the backside (more on that later).


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Stairs in. I built these in the shop and hauled them down to the tree house with a trailer. I used 2x6's for the treads, not happy with them, i'll be switching them out to 2x8's, they just don't seem wide enough.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

First top floor post going in. I used carriage bolts and nuts to install them, I just think they are stronger and safer than lag bolts, especially at these heights. I pre-drilled all the countersinks and through holes for the post's in the shop with my drill press. Bolting them on was really fun, hanging over the edge that high up was a little scary. There is an advantage to working after dark, at least you can't see the ground...lol.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

This is turning out great. Thanks for the build thread.

Mark


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

buggyman1 said:


> Hauling some wood with a trailer I built this past summer. I did a complete build thread on it here. http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?486331-Split-dovetailed-car-hauler&highlight=split If anyone's interested.


Man that is one fine looking trailer, beautiful welding also, looks great.

I like the tree house also.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

All of the post's installed. I tried to use my aluminum extension ladder, but that high up, just too much wiggle, probably from my knees knocking.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Man that is one fine looking trailer, beautiful welding also, looks great.
> 
> I like the tree house also.


Thanks, the trailer was something I kinda dreamed-up in my head, I wasn't sure I could pull it off, it's the biggest project I've ever designed and built on my own. Makes me feel good that you like it. You are too kind on my welding, I glue wood together much better....thank God...lol.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Spindles, lot's of them. This is not my first rodeo when it comes to working with them. Do not...I repeat...do not cut the bands on the bundle until you are ready to screw them in. They will warp and twist like crazy when loose and exposed to the sun for any length of time. I set up a jig on my small drill press to drill the four holes in each one after I cut them to length, then I promptly screwed them in place the same night.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool looking house!!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Top railing and spindles in place. I tried to use the ext. ladder again, same results, weak knee's I guess. At least I had the railing to hold on to this time. I was really happy with how they turned out.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I also had to cut off a tree limb that was in the way, I thought I could work around it but sadly it was in the way of the railing.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome build! Keep the pics coming. How long have you been working on this? Your progress is impressive.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

You hear all kinds of strange sounds at two o'clock in the morning in the woods in Kentucky. The coyotes alone, yelping every night, is enough to make a person jittery working in the middle of the nite. Throw in a few hoot owls, rustling sounds of a stray rabbit on the ground darting by in the leaves...a domestic cat in the distance that sounds like she just stepped on a hot coal, then winds it down like it was just a spark....all along your 20yo guard dog down below is making a half-hearted effort to kinda (best way I can describe it) growl very low but whimper at the same time, with a little bellowing sound coming out of the side of her mouth causing her lip to flutter and make the smallest of a little echo of concern, and then taper off only to start back a little louder and lower and with a little more fear in her voice. Now, here's me on the twelve foot step ladder trying to mark off holes for the post locations, did I mention the screech owl in the distance...anyway...ever get the feeling that someone is watching you? That's the feeling I got. I was working along, trying to block out all of natures sounds and it was working. I just had this nagging feeling that something was just not right. I looked over my left shoulder and I scared the crap out of a cute raccoon, he, or she was sitting in the tree right beside me just watching me, not 6 feet away. Now, I don't scare easy, I'd like to think i'm pretty tuff, hey I survived the whole cat thingy, but I screamed like a little girl at that beastly Raccoon and I came down that ladder in record time, my butt was under the covers with my boots still on and my attitude adjusted accordingly.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Masterjer said:


> Awesome build! Keep the pics coming. How long have you been working on this? Your progress is impressive.


Thanks, I started on it mid-summer, I think in July.....long way to go. Should be fun.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

View from the top floor. Haven't seen the raccoon again, guess I showed him up (notice in future pics of the better lights). Not scared of him or anything, just don't want to hurt him ,what with all the digging, drilling, measuring and what-not.....just don't want to scare the little fellow.


----------



## Jimmysmill13 (Nov 10, 2015)

Your tree house is looking awesome, with an amazing view. I also built a free standing tree house this passed spring for my kids. It you like I can post a few photos of it.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Coming along very nice. Looks safe and stout.

And that's a great view. You on a farm?


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Jimmysmill13 said:


> Your tree house is looking awesome, with an amazing view. I also built a free standing tree house this passed spring for my kids. It you like I can post a few photos of it.


Thanks, yes please post some pictures of it, i'd love to see it.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Chamfer said:


> Coming along very nice. Looks safe and stout.
> 
> And that's a great view. You on a farm?


Thanks. I only have a few acres, but i'm surrounded by farms.


----------



## SLOweather (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice project and it looks good. Back when I was a kid, in the 60s, Dad built me something similar. We didn't have suitable trees on our property, so he scored 4 used telephone poles from the local utility, and we erected them and made a 12 x 12 "polehouse". It was 1 story off the ground, and therefore formed a roof over part of the patio, too.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

buggyman1 said:


> You hear all kinds of strange sounds at two o'clock in the morning in the woods in Kentucky. The coyotes alone, yelping every night, is enough to make a person jittery working in the middle of the nite. Throw in a few hoot owls, rustling sounds of a stray rabbit on the ground darting by in the leaves...a domestic cat in the distance that sounds like she just stepped on a hot coal, then winds it down like it was just a spark....all along your 20yo guard dog down below is making a half-hearted effort to kinda (best way I can describe it) growl very low but whimper at the same time, with a little bellowing sound coming out of the side of her mouth causing her lip to flutter and make the smallest of a little echo of concern, and then taper off only to start back a little louder and lower and with a little more fear in her voice. Now, here's me on the twelve foot step ladder trying to mark off holes for the post locations, did I mention the screech owl in the distance...anyway...ever get the feeling that someone is watching you? That's the feeling I got. I was working along, trying to block out all of natures sounds and it was working. I just had this nagging feeling that something was just not right. I looked over my left shoulder and I scared the crap out of a cute raccoon, he, or she was sitting in the tree right beside me just watching me, not 6 feet away. Now, I don't scare easy, I'd like to think i'm pretty tuff, hey I survived the whole cat thingy, but I screamed like a little girl at that beastly Raccoon and I came down that ladder in record time, my butt was under the covers with my boots still on and my attitude adjusted accordingly.


I have a very vivid imagination, I could just see all of that happening, got a good chuckle of that. 

Man for that trailer to be your first I am really impressed, it looks very professional.

I love that view from the top of your tree house, I am just an ole country boy, I really like your tree house also, it looks great.


----------



## Jimmysmill13 (Nov 10, 2015)

Here are few photos of the one I built this past spring.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I got Grand Sons and Daughters who would want one. Nice Job!!!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

BigJim said:


> I have a very vivid imagination, I could just see all of that happening, got a good chuckle of that.
> 
> Man for that trailer to be your first I am really impressed, it looks very professional.
> 
> I love that view from the top of your tree house, I am just an ole country boy, I really like your tree house also, it looks great.


Thanks, most of that really happened. I just took my time on the trailer, wasn't in no hurry and the only person I had to suit was me and my little helper. I promised her after I finished the trailer we'd build her a tree house.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Jimmysmill13 said:


> Here are few photos of the one I built this past spring.


Man, that is nice, great job. I hope ours turns out half that good.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I decided to make a swinging bridge to connect to a walnut tree about 50 feet away. It needs way more bracing to support the weight and pulling force. I started out by bracing the sides. Here's a couple of piers poured 4 feet deep, the left one is below grade to keep the angle right.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

The braces will be 20' 6x6's. Here's the brackets I made from some 6" channel and some plate (left over from my trailer build).


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Braces in place. I used a chain hoist to lift them in place. To make them fit in between the two 2x8's that forms the support beam, I used a short cut-off of 6x6 and some small wedges to spread the beam apart enough for the brace to slide in between. Is that clear as mud? These two braces were an all-nighter.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is nice, that should really hold it good.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

The bracket I came up with for the back-side braces and the bridge connection points. It kinda looks like it belongs on the front of one of the Mad Max trucks. It is heavy, I didn't weigh it but i'd guess it to be around 150lbs. The braces will also be 20' 6x6's. This was a lot of fun to measure out and make.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Very cool. Swinging bridge ups the awesome factor a bunch.

Keep it coming....


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd say this is becoming more of a fort than a tree house.... Where are then gun turrets going to be mounted?


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

For the back-side brace (the direction the bridge will be pulling from) I need something pretty strong. I started by digging a hole with my small back hoe 6 feet deep and about 4 feet wide, I then poured 118 bags of concrete for a pad for the braces to bolt to, after they were set, and bolted in place, I formed-up and poured 34 more bags of concrete to encase the bottoms of the posts and brackets. After the concrete cured I backfilled the rest of the hole.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Mad Max bolted in place. Lots of straps and winches used to get this job done, another all-nighter. I used ten bolts all bolted through both 2x8's with 6x6 spacers in between.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Back brace completed. It feels really solid and strong, we'll see when the bridge is hooked to it. With the exception of the small cross brace, all the 6x6's were threw bolted using galvanized bolts and nuts, for the cross brace I used lag's. Don't laugh, but I cut the compound angles on the cross-brace with my chainsaw, worked pretty good.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Burb said:


> I'd say this is becoming more of a fort than a tree house.... Where are then gun turrets going to be mounted?


All over it.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Some of the hardware I ordered for the bridge. The cable is 3/8's and has a breaking strength of 14500lbs, same for the turnbuckles. Smaller cable I purchased locally to use as more side bracing. Eyebolts are 7/8 inch and will be the tree-side attachment points.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's a beam I made for the permanent lower brace for the right side. I couldn't make just a simple wooden one, for the stairs being in the way.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Brace in place. It seems like i'm going overboard with all the braces but I want it to be strong, i'd rather overkill it than have to worry about it later.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Simpler brace (all wood) for the lower left side.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

And, you are building this for your little girl. :whistling2: You sure this isn't a really nice deer stand?


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow, watching the news coming out of California, maybe I need those gun turrets after all....sad...very sad.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

BigJim said:


> And, you are building this for your little girl. :whistling2: You sure this isn't a really nice deer stand?


Lol....It sure looks that way. I swear I don't hunt, I like to shoot, but I don't hunt. My dad was an animal lover...they loved him, never seen any kind of critter that didn't make-up with him. He could just walk up to the baddest junk-yard dog and they'd just wag their tail (needed him with me on the **** encounter), for that reason I just never had the hunting desire.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

All the lower permanent bracing in. Stair treads replaced with 2x8's (made with the temp. X braces) waste not want not. It feels really stable, i'm confident i'll withstand all the forces the bridge will put on it, but I may add a few more braces just to be sure.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

A couple more side braces for the top (on the backside). I made a couple of 5' long anchors out of 1" steel rod with welded loops for the cable tie-ins. I drove them in the ground on a 60% angle (away from the tree house) with a sledge hammer (fun job), then stretched cable between the brace and anchor (with a turnbuckle on the anchor end) and tightened them up until the slack was out and they were fairly tight. I figure after the anchor's get a few rains and settle in, I'll tighten them up more as needed. I thought about setting the anchors in concrete (and I still can) but I think these will hold pretty well. These are only for side to side movement of which I have none, but I think they'll help make the whole structure more stable... Plus, I just wanted to play-around with some cable before starting on the bridge.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Stair rail completed (horrible pic of the angle on the stairs), I promise they're straight. I didn't take a lot of pics, but the one's I did take, were with my phone. I also added a couple of braces to the front upright braces....ok, now i'm confusing myself. Anyway...here's how it looks with almost all the bracing finished...thank goodness.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great. I've seen bomb shelters that weren't that well built.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, who am I kidding? I live in Canada. I've never seen a bomb shelter. But the project is looking amazing.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

+ 1 What Ken said, it does look good though.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I love the fact that you're going over board on the bracing. Like I said earlier I've seen a lot of sketchy 'tree houses' in my day.


That thing'll hold up for a long time. Can't wait for pics of the bridge.


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

You should be the one on the treehouse show on TV. None of those guys can hold a candle to you! Awesome!!!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

This is so cool! Way to come back with a bang!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

It's done got cold and nasty here. I did manage to get the spreader-bar made for the tree side attachment points. I hope to get a little done this coming weekend, I think the weather is supposed to be fairly nice.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Amazing project!

I read your post about being in the woods at night. Reminds me of my buddy that lives out in the country - he does stuff like this, but *always* has either his AR-15 hanging on his back or a side arm on his belt. It's kinda funny to see someone with a screw gun hanging on one hip and a .45 on the other.

I look forward to stealing some of your ideas for a tree house build in a year or two hear. Not only is your work excellent, but you've got the balls to do it. So much respect...


----------

